# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Duyên dáng với đầm liền

## nguyetnt

Đầm liền là trang phục giúp bạn 'ăn gian' chiều cao và làm cho vóc dáng thanh mảnh, thon gọn hơn.

Ưu điểm của chiếc đầm liền với dân văn phòng là dễ dàng vận động mà không phải lo lắng những sự cố có thể xảy ra như áo tuột ra khỏi chân váy hay không phải mất thời gian chọn chiếc váy nào sẽ đi cùng chiếc áo này... Mẫu trang phục này cũng phù hợp với những bạn gái năng động và ít thời gian. Điều đặc biệt là đầm liền sẽ giúp bạn trông thanh mảnh, cao ráo và gọn gàng hơn.

Những mẫu thiết kế của Thu Thủy Fashion không chỉ mang đến cho bạn những tiện ích nói trên của một chiếc đầm liền mà còn giúp bạn tạo nhiều phong cách khác nhau. Các mẫu đầm đáng yêu, nữ tính với chấm bi; sang trọng, lịch lãm với đầm đen pha cổ hay ấn tượng, mạnh mẽ với họa tiết da báo... sẽ là những gợi ý phù hợp cho bạn trong mùa hè này.

Những mẫu đầm liền được yêu thích nhất của Thu Thủy Fashion:












Thông tin liên hệ: Công ty TNHH Thời trang Thu Thủy

- Showroom tại Hà Nội: Tòa nhà 144 Kim Ngưu, Hà Nội.   >> _Bản đồ đến showroom Thu Thuy Fashion tại Hà Nội_ 

Tel: 04.38214866; Mobile: 0983018868; 

- Showroom tại Bắc Giang: 42 Hùng Vương, TP Bắc Giang.

Tel: 0912.984041; 0913.257599

Email: nguyenthuthuyfashion@gmail.com 
Website: thuthuyfashion.com.vn

----------


## lunas2

đẹp nhỉ?????????????

----------


## dung89

Rất công sở và lịch sự like  :Smile:

----------

